# How to approach Land Owner on Haying his fields?



## whitmerlegacyfarm (Aug 26, 2011)

I have a call in to a neighbor about 3 mi away that has a nice 5-6 ac grass hay field, the mushroom hay guys come in a bale it up and let there big square bales sit in the field all winter long and are still there now. I guess they try and cut it twice a year, but it appears to be nice grass hay i can get 3 cutting off w/ Fertilizing between cuttings. My thoughts are from what i heard the mushroom hay guy is only paying 6-8 buck a large square bale. Not sure what for tonnage they are getting per acre.

Curious how i approach this land owner. I will take more time in making the hay when it's to be made which will keep the field looking nicer that sits behind a lot of homes. Plus i was going to suggest that i spray for weeds if he would permit it. Keeping the field as weed free as possible and looks nicer.

If i have to i will pay to lease it for a few bucks an acre. Maybe $20 bucks or so, has to be more then the mushroom buys pay per bale?

I already picked up 10 ac for free lease of grass hay, that was just being baled by mushroom hay guys. This landowner knew i would take better care of his fields and they would look better year round, plus i'm a local small time young guy getting started in hobby not many young guys seem to be into.


----------



## cwright (Oct 19, 2011)

Mr Smith I noticed someone is cutting your hay and leaving in the field all winter. When the hay is finally removed lots of weeds sprout up in those dead spots. I can remove the bales promptly and make the field look a lot nicer.

See where it gos.

good luck

CW


----------



## whitmerlegacyfarm (Aug 26, 2011)

Thanks I will try that approach also. Talk to his wife 2nite said he was at a meeting tonite she would have him give me a call tomorrow, got my fingers crossed. Should put me closer to haying 30 ac.


----------



## Tim/South (Dec 12, 2011)

Mr. Smith,

I am so-and-so. I live down the road and pass by here often. You have a nice looking place and I have always admired it from the road.
I noticed you have someone baling your hay. I am not certain what your arrangment is with them. I just wanted to mention if you ever consider making a change in who bales your land that I am very interested.
If not, I am glad I stopped by and had a chance to meet you.

What you want to say but can not:
When we pass by here my wife always comments on how tacky your place looks with all these bales sitting out there junkin' up the place. She said if I ever got that lazy then I would have to find another hobby. She is not about to put up with me making our place look like Sanford and Son. Be honest and admit that you are tired of defending the grown up bales to your wife. I bet she threatens to set them on fire on a weekly basis.


----------



## endrow (Dec 15, 2011)

I often say I cut more frequently to try to eliminate spraying . most people hate spraying . I also explain the mulch guys cut 1st cutting so late you have the risk of ticks


----------



## whitmerlegacyfarm (Aug 26, 2011)

Thanks all, im still waiting for his call back today to talk to him. Hoping some time this evening, i think i will get it just not sure what i will have to offer him to lease it, a free lease would be great ha.


----------



## JD3430 (Jan 1, 2012)

Here's where I do have some experience. Tell mr smith the big square baler guys use very heavy hay equipment and tractors. Tell him your equipment is smaller and lighter and causes less compaction resulting in a healthier stand. I got my biggest, most productive field because they dislike the BIG equipment on the driveways, crossing their lawns and compacting their soils.


----------



## whitmerlegacyfarm (Aug 26, 2011)

I'm pretty sure i got it, guy and his wife talked and i'm waiting for another call back to meet up with him and check the field out. He want's nothing for a lease. I told him i would keep after it and not let a mess in the fields. The big square are still sitting there in the field, he likes the idea of knowing when i'm coming, mushroom guys just show up and take over lol. Plus he really likes that fact that im a young guy and a neighbor just trying to hobby farm. He is also open to me planting new hay in some of it come fall. These 2 new pieces of ground that i picked up will see how it goes this summer and come mid July it will be time to think about round up and renting no till drill from the local co-op, can't beat $9bucks an acre

Thanks guys for all your help, once i see these fields i may need some more suggestions in what direction to go in for weed control or just not worry about it till fall and start over.


----------

